# CA articleship as work experience



## asadmasad (Sep 3, 2009)

Hi

I'm a qualified chartered accountant from the Institute of Chartered Accountants of Pakistan (ICAP), having qualified in Dec 2007 and admitted as a member of the institute on Dec 2008. As part of the CA program, we have to undergo a 4 yrs training program with an approved audit firm. Thus, I was under a *paid and full time training contract *(NOTE: *not employment*) with PwC Karachi Office from Dec 2004 to Nov 2008 during the course of the CA program.

My question is that whether this 4 yrs training be considered 'specific work experience requirement (3 out of 4 yrs)' of DIAC or not?

Thanks!


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Hi asadmasad, 

I think you'll have to check with DIAC and the governing body for accountants in Australia on this one. I'm assuming that as with most professions your skills will need to be assessed and it's that body that you may want to contact for clarification. 

It looks like you have several choices from this page Accountant 2211-11 - Australian Skills Recognition Information.

Let us know how you get on.

Regards,
Karen


----------



## asadmasad (Sep 3, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Hi asadmasad,
> 
> I think you'll have to check with DIAC and the governing body for accountants in Australia on this one. I'm assuming that as with most professions your skills will need to be assessed and it's that body that you may want to contact for clarification.


Thanks Karen for the reply. But I've already checked these sources without any definite answer. Being a member of ICAP, Institute of Chartered Accountants of Australia will give a positive skills assessment for me. Have mailed to DIAC 2 weeks before, but no answer yet! 

Anyone with a similar experience here??


----------



## gr8leo87 (Aug 22, 2009)

You will have to get your skills assessed first from an assessment authority. For accountants its either NIA or ICAA. 

I my self an ACCA member from Karachi, Pakistan. I'm also considering applying for Australian PR.


----------



## omer haroon (Aug 12, 2013)

My wife is also a Chartered Accountant with ICAP. could u tell us if your articleship experience was count as relevant work experience??


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

omer haroon said:


> My wife is also a Chartered Accountant with ICAP. could u tell us if your articleship experience was count as relevant work experience??


Articleship experience before you became a CA will not count towards work experience.


----------



## omer haroon (Aug 12, 2013)

> Articleship experience before you became a CA will not count towards work experience


How many points do Chartered Accountants get for their certificate under the points for Academic qualifications?


----------



## sre375 (Feb 18, 2013)

omer haroon said:


> How many points do Chartered Accountants get for their certificate under the points for Academic qualifications?


You will get 15 points if your CA qualification is assessed as being equivalent to at least a Bachelor's degree


----------



## Siddiqui (Apr 28, 2013)

Dear Asad 

Assesing authorities for accountants takes into out the work expereince obtained after completion of eduction.

In case of member of any accountancy body, the work expereince obtained after admission to membership will count towards "skilled employment"

you can however write to you respective assessing authority for better understading of their criteria.

Regards 

Siddiqui


----------



## omer haroon (Aug 12, 2013)

Siddiqui said:


> Dear Asad
> 
> Assesing authorities for accountants takes into out the work expereince obtained after completion of eduction.
> 
> ...


Dear Siddiqui
My question is particularly about Pakistani Chartered Accoutants and how many points do they get for academic qualifications? Could you guide me about this


----------



## Siddiqui (Apr 28, 2013)

Brother 

In case of positive skill assessment you will get 15 points.

They treat CA, ICMA & ACCA equivalent to their bachelors.

Regards 

Adnan


----------



## omer haroon (Aug 12, 2013)

Siddiqui said:


> Brother
> 
> In case of positive skill assessment you will get 15 points.
> 
> ...


In the EOI, we have to select one of the following as qualification:
- Doctoral Degree (Other)
- Doctoral Degree in Science, Business or Technology
- Masters Degree (Other)
- Masters Degree in Science, Business or Technology
- Bachelors Degree (Other)
- Bachelors Degree in Science, Business or Technology
- Advanced Diploma
- Other Diploma or qualification assessed by relevant assessing authority.

Which one these do CA's choose in EOI?


----------

